# Quel DD 3.5" externe [FW, USB]...



## patelou (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerai acheter un disque dur externe pour mon Ibook 12" (30 Go, c'est pas énorme!) mais parmi les nombreuses offre et les nombreuses marques je n'arrive pas à faire mon choix.
Je précise, je recherche un HDD d'environ 80Go (plus ne me servirait probablement à rien) et à un prix raisonnable (donc du 3,5"). Si vous en possedez un et que vous en êtes ravi merci de me faire part de vos expériences.
A plus


----------



## MarcMame (23 Février 2005)

Commence par parcourir les forums, c'est un sujet sans cesse débattu.

Il semble qu'en ce moment, les DD Hitachi/IBM, rapides, fiables et pas chers, ont la cote.
Les boitiers ICE (moins cher, moins lourd, moins bruyant mais en plastique) et ALU (plus cher, plus lourd, plus bruyant mais en aluminium) sont également plébicités pour leurs performances (pont oxford911/922 et DD Hitachi/IBM), design, silence et prix.

Va faire un tour chez MacWay, les seuls à vendre ces boitiers.


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

Un petit tour ici : Quel DD externe [FW, USB2] [1] !...


----------



## Psygod (24 Février 2005)

'lut

Voilà 

J'ai l'intention de m'acheter un DD externe Firewire 400 mais y'a tellement de produits que je ne sais pa lequel acheter

Je précise que je veux pas mettre trop trop cher (environ 100 euros max.), capacité entre 100 et 120 Go) et qu'il me servira uniquement pour transférer des données ou pour stocker provisoirement le temps de "vider" mon ordi par exemple ... j'aimerais aussi un DD pas très encombrant
Bien sur, je souhaite un DD ayant un bon rapport qualité / prix

Voilà ... je pense avoir tout donné niveau précisions

A vous !!!

Merci


----------



## bedoin (12 Mars 2005)

bonjour a tous,
voila je cherche un disque dur externe, et j'aurais aimé avoir votre avis sur quoi acheter... j'aimerais qu'il soit assez volumineux (g rempli celui de mon powerbook en 80go en a peine 2 mois), si possible pas trop cher (environ 200 euro), peu  bruyant et compatible pc et mac... je ne sait pas vers quel fournisseur ni constructeur me tourner. merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Quel DD externe [FW, USB] !... ​


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je suis à la recherche d'un bon conseil, je souhaite acheter un DDexterne pour mon bi-proc G4, la serie des maxtor one touch est-elle à conseiller? USB2 ou firewire? peut-on travailler directement sur le firewire avec Finalcut pro?
sinon faites moi savoir vos expériences, évidement sur des références actuelles  

A+ et merci d'avance


----------



## matiouz (18 Mars 2005)

bonjour, je voudrais acheter un dique dur externe firewire et usb2 d'au moins 160 go, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre, et il y a pas mal de modèle différents. je voudrais savoir si les silver3 de chez Macway valent le cout parcequ'il sont vraiment pas chere.

et aussi si tout les Lacie sont auto-alimentés en firewire comme en usb2. sachant que je vais pas mal le transporter, une alimentation c'est tout de suite moins pratique.


----------



## macarel (19 Mars 2005)

matiouz a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je voudrais acheter un dique dur externe firewire et usb2 d'au moins 160 go, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre, et il y a pas mal de modèle différents. je voudrais savoir si les silver3 de chez Macway valent le cout parcequ'il sont vraiment pas chere.
> 
> et aussi si tout les Lacie sont auto-alimentés en firewire comme en usb2. sachant que je vais pas mal le transporter, une alimentation c'est tout de suite moins pratique.


j'ai un silver 160 et un ICE 120, les deux de chez Macway. Les deux marchent sans aucun problème et cela depuis réceptionpar la poste. Les DD Macway sont "prêt à utiliser", ce qui pour de nuls en informatique comme moi est très appréciable.
Seul truc: le "silver" est plus bruyant que le "ICE"


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Mars 2005)

Pour les disques-durs externes, j'ai une plutôt bonne expériences avec ceux LaCie. Autant pour la qualité, que pour le SAV, ce qui est non négligeable.


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Mars 2005)

jai le silver drive 2 avec firewire usb2 et 160go et aucun bruit de ventilo ... il n'y a pas de ventilo !! pratique simple joli, pas cher ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (20 Mars 2005)

J'ai un silver 250Go de chez macway: No Pb !
Tu parles aussi d'autoalimentation. Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends pas là mais, ce que je peux te dire quand même, c'est qu'un DD externe fire wire ou usb 2 est toujours alimenté donc  nécessite un fil et une prise électrique pour pouvoir être utilisé !
Il existe des DD externe auto-alimenté mais plus cher et de contenance beaucoup moins grande ! (je crois que ce sont les DD 2.5 pouces, un truc comme ça !)


----------



## CrashRay (20 Mars 2005)

Je me pose un peu la même question. Mais moi je recherche un truc évolutif.

Alors je sais pas si il existe des dd externes spéciaux pour mettre en rack ensuite, ou qui s'emboite...

Je crois que les Lacie d2 le font, lequel me conseiller vous pour un imac g5 donc sûrement de l'usb 2 ?( la vitesse m'importe peut c'est pour du stockage et de la sauvegarde)

Si qq'un connait un produit qui ressemble à ce que j'ai dit ?
Voilà ça serait pour mettre des dd de 200-250 Go.
Merci
Et je confirme chez macway, ça marche tout de suite. Sous pc ou sous mac.


----------



## vazita (31 Mars 2005)

bjr à tous,
j'ai un ibook G4 avec 1 port firewire 400,je voudrais acheter un disque dur externe de 250 voire 250 gigas 7200 tours minutes
je voudrais qu'il soit bootable afin d'y installer tiger par exemple et je voudrais aussi pouvoir le plugger sur un pécé sans que ça rame !
Si je prend un disque dur avec firewire 400 et 800, malgré que mon ibook soit configuré pour le 400,je me dis que c'est le meilleur choix étant donné que le disque dur sera a jour pour les ordinateurs futurs, mais ai-je raison? et le usb2? la différence est si flagrante que ça entre l'utilisation d'un disque dur en usb2 et en firewire 800 pour quelqu'un qui veut booter un autre os sur son hd? 
Si quelqu'un a une référence sur un disque dur particulierement performant selon son experience,je suis preneur!
merci!


----------



## BoederMac (16 Avril 2005)

Voila par manque de place  je voudrais votre avis sur le choix du dd a choisir pour mon mini 

Mais je ne sais pas a quoi corresponds les différentes normes Mon choix c'est porté sur trois modèles:

Silverdrive3 Alu 160go 8mo 7200t Firewire400 & Usb 2.0
AluICE 160Go 8Mo 7200T FireWire 
Silverdrive3 Alu 160go 8mo 7200t Usb 2.0

Je penche pour le dernier mais je suis a l'ecoute des remarques 

Merci d'avance


----------



## ArnoParigo (16 Avril 2005)

Prens avec FireWire. Bien que plus rapide sur le papier, l' USB2 sera moins performant.
Perso, j' ai un AluIce 250 Go, triple interface Fire 400 / 800 / USB2. Le firewire pourrait me suffir largemet, simplement l' USB2 dépanne énormément si je veux donner un fichier à un pécéiste, et le firewire 800 c' est pour quand j' aurais un G5, un jour peut-être.

Te conseille donc dans l' ordre:


1- [Si t riche]Comme moi, triple interface[/si t riche] 
2- FireWire / USB 2
3- FireWire
4- USB 2 simple.

Vala !

ps: j' ai payé ça 224 ¤  chez MacWay au moi de février dernier.


A oui, j' oublais: garde à l' esprit qu' on ne peu pas booter sur un disque dur USB. Donc, même si ton usage n' est pas d' installer un système dessis pour démmarrer dessus, on ne sait jamais, un jour peut-être çapourrait te dépanner, pour des opération de maintenance sur ton disque interne sans passer par un boot CD, qui est long et chiant.

[EDIT]
Au vue de ta config, j' en déduit que ton Mac à un disque interne de 4200 trs/minutes. En d' autres termes, tu auras justement TOUT INTERET à installer ton système sur ton disque dur externe, en 7200 trs lui. Donc ma remarque juste au dessus prend tout son sens... 

J' ai personellement changé lle disque dur interne du mlni pour un 7200 car justement je ne voulais pas installé mon système sur mon externe qui me sert à stocker tout autres choses, pschycologiquement ça me plaisait pas. Mais en 2,5', c' est cher, très cher en comparaison des 3,5'. Donc, pour un budget restreint, fais avec et installe ton système sur un DD externe FIREWIRE pour pouvoir démarrrer dessus.

Bon j' arrête sinon je vais tourner en rond dans mes explication, je pense du mois j' espère avoir été clair. @+


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

ArnoParigo a dit:
			
		

> ...En d' autres termes, tu auras justement TOUT INTERET à installer ton système sur ton disque dur externe, en 7200 trs lui...


Pour des tas de raisons, ce n'est pas un bon conseil, une bonne solution.
Et s'il fallait ne retenir qu'une seule raison pour ne pas le faire, en voici une : un certain nombre d'apps de maintenance et/ou de màj sont "calibrées" pour trouver l'os sur le DD en interne et à une certaine position sur le bus.


----------



## BoederMac (16 Avril 2005)

Merci pour le conseil


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

BoederMac a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le conseil



Fait connaissance avec la FAQ de "Périphériques", entre autres avec ces sujets "Connaissances"...


----------



## azrael24 (18 Avril 2005)

voila alors j'ai un iMac G3 avec un DD int de 13Go (en effet c'est la misere:rateau
alors comme je n'ai pas trop envie de demonter mon mac pour mettre un DD plus gros et du coup réinstaller Os X 10,1,5 je me suis acheter un boitier alu pour DD 2,5" USB2 (donc DD pour portable) c'est plus pratique pour moi comme ca c'est auto-alimenté et donc plus transportable, il est vide(le boitier) mais je me suis acheté aussi un DD int 2,5" IBM 
voila se que je voulais savoir c'est si il y avait un format special pour que je puisse le preter a des copains qui ont des Pc car avec os 9 j'avais une clef Usb 256Mo qui etait sous MS/DOS et elle etait tres bien reconnue(par pc comme par mac) mais sous X si je la met sous MS/DOS il ne la reconnait pas


----------



## kruf (24 Mai 2005)

Salut ,

aprés avoir parcouru plusieurs le forum , une question reste cependant posée: quel est l'interet d'avoir un DD externe qui tourne en 7200t alors que le DD interne tourne à 4200t ?
si je mets une application , par exemple un jeu sur le DD externe , la machine sera t'elle plus réactive que si l'application été sur le dd interne?


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> voila se que je voulais savoir c'est si il y avait un format special pour que je puisse le preter a des copains qui ont des Pc car avec os 9 j'avais une clef Usb 256Mo qui etait sous MS/DOS et elle etait tres bien reconnue(par pc comme par mac) mais sous X si je la met sous MS/DOS il ne la reconnait pas



Bonjour.
Je crois que la réponse à ton problème se trouve ici 
@ +
Roud


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

kruf a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> 
> aprés avoir parcouru plusieurs le forum , une question reste cependant posée: quel est l'interet d'avoir un DD externe qui tourne en 7200t alors que le DD interne tourne à 4200t ?
> si je mets une application , par exemple un jeu sur le DD externe , la machine sera t'elle plus réactive que si l'application été sur le dd interne?



Bonjour.
Je pense que la lecture d'un fichier sur un disque dur externe qui tourne à 7200t sera plus rapide que la lecture du même fichier sur un disque dur externe à 4200t. Après effectivement, il faut avoir une utilisation rationnelle de ces supports.
A bientôt.


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Par ailleurs, j'utilise celui-ci et je le trouve vraiment bien.


----------



## kathy h (3 Août 2005)

je reprends cette discussion car j'hésite entre 2 DD externe chez macway, j'hésire entre le "silverdirive 3" et le "SilverTouch" avec un bouton de Backup en façade vendu avec le logiciel Dantz Retrospect Express.



Les deux sont en USB et Firewire 400,  les deux ont 80 GO et les deux sont au format 3,5 .( le DD restera à côté de l'ordi ce n'est pas pour transporter ) 


Je voudrais savoir si le bouton de backup c'est bien et si le logiciel fourni avec le SilverTouch ets bien.

Lien pour le silvertouch : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_465_681&products_id=4817

lien pour le Silverdrive3 : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_465_681&products_id=4431

Comme c'est mon premier DD externe je ne voudrais pas acheter n'importe quoi, si vous pouviez m'aider à choisir ça serait sympa 

  :love: 

AH oui autre question :

je voudrais faire 2 partitions sur mon DD externe , une partition pour de la sauvegarde provisoire en attendant d'archiver sur des DVD et l'autre partition qui serait un clone boutable  de mon système pour pouvoir réinstaller en cas de problème : est ce possible de partionner de la sorte ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Août 2005)

Bon comme je dois l'acheter aujourd'hui je ne sais toujours pas lequel prendre entre ces 2 ? 

je tire à pile ou face ?


----------



## damsleouf (2 Octobre 2005)

Hello &#224; tous,

Ce soir Minuit fin des promo macway (pour les 15 ans de la maison) et je me trouve face &#224; un &#233;norme dilemne.

Je suis &#224; la recherche d'un DD externe de 250 go (notamment pour enregistrer les &#233;missions que je re&#231;ois via mon boitier eyetv 200 (top !!!)) et j'h&#233;site entre :

- Aluice 250go Extreme Ti 8mo 7200t Firewire 400 ,800 Et Usb2.0 -New

- Silverdrive3 Ti Alu 250go 8mo 7200t Firewire400 ,800 Et Usb 2.0


Pour vous quel est le meilleur (silence, vitesse de transfert, assortiment logiciel ...) ???

Je me pose &#233;galement la question du port firewire 800, est ce utile qd on est &#233;quip&#233; d'un iMac G5 qui, je crois, ne dispose que d'une connectique Firewire 400 ?? J'ai &#233;galement entendu dire que la norme tend &#224; &#234;tre abandonn&#233;e par Apple, est ce vrai ?

Si vous avez d'autre produits &#224; me conseiller, je suis &#233;galement preneur (je suis toutefois attach&#233; a une double connectique firewire et &#224; un port USB 2.0 qui me permet de communiquer avec nos amis du monde PC qui sont (malheureusement) rarement &#233;quip&#233;s de firewire).

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!

PS : les deux produits que j'ai mentionn&#233;s ne sont pas autoaliment&#233;s et c'est bien dommage, existe t il des produits performants int&#233;grant cette caract&#233;ristique ?


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2005)

damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite entre :
> 
> - Aluice 250go Extreme Ti 8mo 7200t Firewire 400 ,800 Et Usb2.0
> - Silverdrive3 Ti Alu 250go 8mo 7200t Firewire 400 ,800 Et Usb 2.0
> ...


L'AluIce n'est intéressant pour sa nouveauté d'un nouveau pont [bridge] Oxford en FW 800.
L'autre a fait ses preuves et est assez apprécié ici dans nos forums 

De tout façon avec ton iMac G5 tu es limité en 400.
Vu comme cela, tu as celui-ci : Silverdrive2 Alu 250go 8mo 7200t Firewire400 & Usb 2.0 
Ou, celui là : Silverdrive3 Alu 250go 8mo 7200t Firewire400 & Usb 2.0 



			
				damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose également la question du port firewire 800, est ce utile qd on est équipé d'un iMac G5 qui, je crois, ne dispose que d'une connectique Firewire 400 ?? J'ai également entendu dire que la norme tend à être abandonnée par Apple, est ce vrai ?


Apple n'a pas communiqué là dessus ! Réponse en juin 2006 avec les nouvelles gammes MacTel.



			
				damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> PS : les deux produits que j'ai mentionnés ne sont pas autoalimentés et c'est bien dommage, existe t il des produits performants intégrant cette caractéristique ?


Pas d'autoalimenté dans ces gammes de DD 3,5", uniquement en 2,5".


----------



## pam78110 (28 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous,

j'envisage d'acheter un dd externe, puis je acheter n'importe quelle référence ou dois je me restreindre à un produit en particulier .

Je sais que sur PC il n'y a pas de probléme mais sur Mac je n'ai pas l'expérience.

Merci pour vos infos


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 
Benvenue sur macG 

Tu peux acheter le disque dur que tu veux.
Le mieux est d'en prendre un en firewire.
Pour plus de renseignements, va donc voir ce post


----------



## pam78110 (28 Octobre 2005)

Merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite 

petite précision,  pourquoi pas en USB


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

parce que tu peux booter (demarrer) depuis un DD firewire 
Le top etant un DD firewire ET USB2


----------



## pam78110 (28 Octobre 2005)

MERCI     

tes explications sont claire et précise

BRAVO

avec tes conseils je vais acheter un firewire + usb

salut à toi


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu peux booter (demarrer) depuis un DD firewire
> Le top etant un DD firewire ET USB2


Quel est l'int&#233;ret d'avoir de l'USB 2 :s


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

par exemple : 
tu cr&#233;e un partition MS DOS (FAT32) pour echanger avec des PC et une partition HFS+(mac) pour booter dessus en cas de soucis


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> par exemple :
> tu cr&#233;e un partition MS DOS (FAT32) pour echanger avec des PC et une partition HFS+(mac) pour booter dessus en cas de soucis


On sait formater une partition en FAT32 depuis le mac ?

Quel sont les difference entre MAC OS (&#233;tendu) / ou pas, etc...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> On sait formater une partition en FAT32 depuis le mac ?
> 
> Quel sont les difference entre MAC OS (&#233;tendu) / ou pas, etc...




Oui, on sais faire. Le Fat32 n'a pas beaucoup de secrets pour le mac... En revanche, bon courage pour le NTFS.

Alors, Mac os &#233;tendu : Un bon format. Mais vue que je ne l'utilise pas, je ne vais pas dire de b&#233;tises.

Mac Os &#233;tendu journalis&#233; : La m&#234;me chose, mais le fait qu'il soit journalis&#233; permet, en cas de plentage g&#233;n&#233;ral de l'ordinateur de corriger les erreurs du disque dur de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s rapide d&#232;s le red&#233;marrage de la machine(Au lieux de scanner tout le disque dur &#224; la recherche des erreurs, il va juste v&#233;rifier les fichiers sur lesquels il &#233;tait en train d'&#233;crire avant de planter.)

Mac OS standard : &#224; utiliser si tu souhaite utiliser tes donn&#233;es avec Mac OS Classic (Tu sais, Mac OS 9.2.2 ou m&#234;me 8, voir 7 ???) A noter que si tu lance seulement l'environnement classic depuis Panther ou Tiger, &#231;a n'est pas la peine de te soucier de &#231;a. Pour les r&#233;seaux -> Qui le sais ?

Syst&#232;me de fichier Unix : ?

Ms-Dos : Pour communiquer avec l'"autre monde". Pas recommand&#233; pour les sauvegarde (Quoi ?   Moi ? D&#233;tracteur du M$ ??    Pas du tout !  )


Biens&#251;r, corrigez moi quand je me trompes !


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on sais faire. Le Fat32 n'a pas beaucoup de secrets pour le mac... En revanche, bon courage pour le NTFS.
> 
> Alors, Mac os &#233;tendu : Un bon format. Mais vue que je ne l'utilise pas, je ne vais pas dire de b&#233;tises.
> 
> ...


Comment formate 'ton en  FAT32 depuis un  mac alors?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

Pardon, j'ai oublié quelques traduction ...

HFS = Mac OS étendu
HFS+ = Mac OS étendu journalisé
Fat32 = Ms-Dos
Et mac OS Standard ?  (UDF ???  -- Non, me tapez pas !  )


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Octobre 2005)

Avec le FAT 32 la partition ne doit pas depaser 32 Go et les fichiers 3,2 Go si je ne m'abuse...


QQun peut  confirmer?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

Sur mon PC, j'ai souvent pu faire des partitions en FAT32 de 80 Go (Facile : à chaque fois que windows me bousillait tout !)

Maintenant, c'est pas dis que le support du FAT32 pour Mac os X en soit capable, donc non confirmé.

Pour la taille de chaque fichier, de mon temps, c'était 4 Go. (Et hop le DVD !)


----------



## hrsg (29 Octobre 2005)

Moi aussi j'h&#233;iste entre les deux, je vais certainement acheter aujourd'hui ou lundi.
Le SilverDrive aurait un pont un peu moins performant, mais serait moins cher et un peu plus petit.
L'AluICE Extreme a un Oxford 912+, &#224; voir ce que &#231;a apporte ??? Attention il y a encore des AluICE tout court !

J'ai lu un test sur hardware.fr et sur clubic &#233;galement. Je pense que celui de Clubic est moins bien, mais ils disent que le FireWire 400 serait moins rapide quand tu as du 800 sur le DD (bizarre, j'ai put-&#234;tre trop survol&#233; !). En tout cas si tu as un iMac G5 et que tu ne comptes pas acheter de machine le FW 800 ne te servira &#224; rien !
&#192; la lecture des sites tu verras qu'il n'est pas int&#233;ressant d'abandonner le FW au profit de l'USB, ce dernier &#233;tant beaucoup moins bien pour les DD externes entre autres ! (moins rapide, CPU bien plus solicit&#233;, etc. !)

Test hardware.fr


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'envisage d'acheter un disque dur externe car le 40Go de mon mini ne me suffit plus. J'ai jeter un coup d'½il chez Lacie mais je les trouves trop cher. J'ai trouver le Superdrive3 Alu chez MacWay et j'aimerai que vous me disiez si il vos le coup, 80Go, 85¤, firewire 400 et USB 2. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il est silencieux car sans ventilo etc... Mais est il de bonne qualité? car certain perdes leur donnés, en connaissez vous des moins cher et aussi bien en 80Go ?


----------



## frolick10 (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir

Quel choix feriez vous entre ces 3 modèles de dd externe 250Go pour utilisation video avec Imac?













Maxtor: usb2 + firewire 400 + Cache 16Mo + dantz retrorespect (j'ai la possibilité de le brancher a mon maxtor version 1?)

lacie   : usb 2 + FW 400 +FW 800 + cache  16Mo 

lacie mini : usb 2 + FW 400 + cache 8Mo + connectique usb et fw en plus + prix <


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Perso, des trois configurations, je prendrais le LaCie 250 triple format... le LaCie mini est pas mal, mais pas de FW800 et le cache n'est que de 8Mo au lieu de 16 Mo...



PS : je te transfert dans le forum périphériques


----------



## frolick10 (18 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Perso, des trois configurations, je prendrais le LaCie 250 triple format... le LaCie mini est pas mal, mais pas de FW800 et le cache n'est que de 8Mo au lieu de 16 Mo...



Ok pour ne pas prendre le laciemini ou autre dd externe faisant Hub Fw et USB. Ce qui compte c'est l'utilisation montage donc performance (pas de Fw800 ni 16Mo)

par contre:

Le lacie n'a que 8mo de cache contrairement au maxtor (suis trompé) et c'est le dilemme.

Vaut il mieux avoir un dd avec possibilité FW 800 (sachant que l'imac n'a que le 400) et 8Mo cache OU dd Fw400 avec 16Mo?

je me dit qu'a ce jour le maxtor serait plus performant car 16Mo (+bouton retro... + possibilité de RAID avec mon maxtor 1)

Mais le lacie pourra évoluer avec les futur imac fw800. Reste que d'ici a ce que je change de mac (env 3 a 4 ans), les lacie 1Téra seront au même prix  que le 250Go.

Voit on réellement la différence à l'utilisation entre 8Mo et 16Mo?


----------



## geoffrey (20 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Je me demandais à quel prix on peut trouver un DD externe FW de 160 Go, et quel modèles vous me conseillez (j'avais un LaCie de 80Go qui est mort cette semaine  ). La vitesse n'est pas trop importante, c'est essentiellement un DD de backup.

Geo

Edit : ah oui c'est mieux ici 

J'ai une petite question, j'ai un iMac G5 revA, est ce que du FW800 me sert à qqchose ?


----------



## islacoulxii (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux compter 1Euro le Go (parfois moins pour les Lacie) 

-> FW800 ne te sert a rien sauf si tu va parfois trainer sur des PowerMac...


----------



## geoffrey (22 Décembre 2005)

Oki, merci. En fait j'ai pris un DD "nu", comme j'ai encore mon boitier. Ca me reviendra moins cher que d'acheter un DD en entier.


----------

